# would I be making a mistake?



## budieoz (May 5, 2015)

Hello everybody
today I went to our local little pet store they keep things very clean there I got one of my parakeets there 3 years ago 
I stopped in to get some Millet and I ran into this little parakeet all by herself she looked a little lonely 

I wanted to bring her home quarantine her have her live with oz and Charlie

now Oz and Charlie get along very well and they're a little older now Ozzy is three and a half and Charlie is 5 

would I be making a mistake putting another parakeet in with these two. I have a plenty big house for them!! its very big so there's plenty of room but would I have territorial problems or jealousy going on?

I really wanted to bring this little one home so pretty take a look tomorrow I just might go back and get her.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You could very well be up against a territorial issue or jealousy.  It is generally better to have an even number of birds rather than an odd number. You can never tell in advance how the addition of a new bird will effect the others as they are all individuals. If the two that you currently have are well bonded adding a third may cause an upset, are both of your current birds male or is one a female? Would you consider adding two more birds rather than just one? If you go ahead and get this bird you must be prepared for whatever happens after the quarantine period, which may mean that you might need to house them differently than you plan,so you would need two cages if it tuned out that they could not live together peacefully.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree; that would be a big problem. Not only is it an odd number of budgies, but that budgie is a male  It would create all sorts of problems, hormonal issues, aggression, etc. Despite it being tempting to bring home this little one, I really wouldn't. I think it wouldn't be a good decision for your girls in the long run, especially since they're getting on so swimmingly by themselves  

He is a sweet boy, but I wouldn't risk it


----------



## budieoz (May 5, 2015)

*your right*

I think I knew all along that what you're saying is true

I guess I was just hopeful that it may work I felt so bad for that little bird he looked so sad sitting by himself and I had no intention of getting a bird when I got oz 3 years ago I was looking for dog food and I came home with a parakeet 

I need to stay out of that pet store lol !!!! but you're right these 2 girls I have are getting along great


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad your two girls are doing so well  

Sometimes it can be hard to turn away from the other little budgies, but I'm sure that the sweet little one you saw at the pet store will find a loving home


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Mark,
You made the right decision in passing on bringing another budgie into your flock.
It is always very important not to make "impulse buys" when it comes to acquiring an animal. Buying pet supplies on-line rather than visiting pet stores is a good option to help keep you on the "straight and narrow" ;0
It sounds as though Oz and Charlie are doing very well. :thumbsup:

For all members:

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.

Do you REALLY want another pet?

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*


----------

